# 2008 Tokyo Auto Salon "Girls, Girls, Girls"



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

More pics are coming at GTR-WORLD.net photogallery


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks Shin


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Where is Aki's favorite? - Hope you wife does not go on this thread Aki 
Piers, what is her name? She was modeling for Sun Line Auto.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Shin has got the right idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

hyrev said:


> Where is Aki's favorite? - Hope you wife does not go on this thread Aki
> Piers, what is her name? She was modeling for Sun Line Auto.


Paul, the one on the 2008 calendar? Will let you know when I get back on Monday. A little job has cropped up... :clap:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

PS Lovely girls! Do they signify something?


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

no offense, but those girls aren't even the "average" looking japanese girl. If you guys think they look good, then you should definately take a trip to tokyo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that's what I love about Asia!!! Even though I'm asian-american, I never dated asian chicks, never "got" how they could be hot, etc. Once my eyes were opened however, there's no going back. Even what natives call "average" look damned hot to me!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I've tried to e-mail GT-R World several times now, but the e-mails keep failing.
Shin, can you shed any light on this.?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

*You mean her?*



hyrev said:


> Where is Aki's favorite? - Hope you wife does not go on this thread Aki
> Piers, what is her name? She was modeling for Sun Line Auto.












The other one wasn't too bad either, although I don't think she was modeling for Sun Line:









...and Paul, yeah, I hope the better half doesn't stumble upon this picture...


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's some shot I took on the first two days of Auto Salon. I'm no DCD and just borrowed a friend's camera so don't expect much, enjoy


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Part 2


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Apparently the first half I posted is waiting to be approved by a mod for some reason, so wait just a bit.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

GREDDY chick = YUM!

otherwise, not into asian girls as a rule. dunno why, I'd have better odds if I was :chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Hubba Hubba 

Very nice indeed !

Rob


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd happily infiltrate every one of those ladies!

Butuz


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow...:flame:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

this is not tokyo auto salon..but its alot of girls 

Bikinis, Swimwear, Swimsuits, Thongs Bikinis


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

So thats why I couldnt get remotely close to the House of Kolor stand..... It got pathethic after a while, camera nerds, you could not move through the hall at times,felt like the tokyo subway at 8am


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

JasonGTR said:


> no offense, but those girls aren't even the "average" looking japanese girl. If you guys think they look good, then you should definately take a trip to tokyo


I said that at TAS, there was some properly lovely birds, but walking round Tokyo you'd see better everywhere.

I like Tokyo, lots...


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Kiii moo tjeee!


----------

